
Deploy a qt application with dynamically linked qt libraries on linux - aidon
https://github.com/libeanim/qt-library-finder
======
billconan
doesn't qt have an official tool to do this?

I have used the win and mac deploy tool. haven't tried linux. on linux I
usually just use rpath and copy the dependencies.

~~~
aidon
hi, thanks for your comment.

well, copying the dependencies is actually everything this script does. Just
got some trouble with deploying on linux a couple of months ago and decided to
solve it with a simple script which checks also dependencies within the qt
libs. (Can't remeber why i got problems though).

There might be a deployment tool for linux but haven't found one the time i
worked on that. But maybe that was my fault.

You have multiple options to let the dynamic linker know where to look for the
libraries. Creating a starter which changes the LD_LIBRARY_PATH environment
variable, as used in the script, is one approach but you can of course use the
rpath option. This might be the a more sophisticated way if you actually want
to ship your product to linux users.

But I'm not a qt expert so maybe there is an easier way.

EDIT: Added linux in the title to make it clearer, sorry forgot that.

